# no friends Junior in Highschool[first post]



## randomanonymous (Oct 6, 2015)

So I don't have any friends in highschool. I go to class, do my homework, say hi to a few people, eat lunch in a group that is nice to me but doesn't talk to me. Everytime I decide to talk, I get really nervous and get hot. I used to have a friend back in 5th grade but then he moved away so now I don't know what to do.:frown2:


----------



## Ulysses111 (Oct 6, 2015)

randomanonymous said:


> So I don't have any friends in highschool. I go to class, do my homework, say hi to a few people, eat lunch in a group that is nice to me but doesn't talk to me. Everytime I decide to talk, I get really nervous and get hot. I used to have a friend back in 5th grade but then he moved away so now I don't know what to do.:frown2:


Hey I'm the same way, at least when it comes to talking to new people, I've even had times where I'm sweating. It's really weird. Anyway I didn't have a single friend from kindergarten to 8th grade and I know the feeling. One thing I found really beneficial is finding someone that's willing to talk to you that you feel comfortable around. Then after becoming friends or just talking buddies try meeting his other friends and then make friends that way. That's how I've done it during my high school life (although it hasn't really worked all that well considering I only have around 10-15 people I consider friends and 3 people that I really enjoy talking to. When I have a friend nearby I always and I mean always am more comfortable around others. I'd consider trying to relate to someone in some way if you're having trouble actually thinking of things to say.


----------



## pacifika (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi. I'm a junior in high school and I'm going through the same thing. No friends, just acquaintances, and a nice group at lunch who barely talks to me. I thought it would be comforting for you to know that, even though you feel alone in _your_ school, there are many others feeling alone in their schools. Some of those people don't even have a nice group at lunch to sit with (I was once one of those people). If you want to become more comfortable with talking, try to start small. Participate more, make small talk (talk about the weather, ask about something that's going on, ask if someone has finished their homework, things like that), join a club, etc. Try to take advantage of the fact that you sit with nice people at lunch. You can start with small talk and begin to conversate with them some more. Those moments when you say hi to people, ask how the person is after saying hi. Make use of the moments when you're in a group of people, working with someone, or talking to someone. I wish you the best and hope that things will turn out good for you. If you ever feel alone, know that there are others who are in the same place.


----------



## ryanlin993 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey, I am a junior as well, and I can very much relate. Anyone interested, PM me and we should talk about it together, and hopefully help each other out  Or Kik me @ RyanamikLin, Thanks


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

pacifika said:


> join a club


This, it is the secret to surviving school.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> This, it is the secret to surviving school.


Eh. My school had the most incredibly dull clubs imaginable. It was 99% sports teams and an environmental club if I recall correctly.

The secrect to "surviving" highschool is just keep your head down and do the work. odds are highschool relationships are going to be forgotten once you're done with your education anyway.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Start talking and stop being nervous, try deep breathing to reduce anxiety, the more you practice the easier it gets. Try Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT). You can learn ACT from self-help workbooks.

Oh by the way in a couple of years you'll be done with high school and you'll never see any of those people again. Actually I skipped high school, took a GED test at 16 and went to college instead.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

randomanonymous said:


> So I don't have any friends in highschool. I go to class, do my homework, say hi to a few people, eat lunch in a group that is nice to me but doesn't talk to me. Everytime I decide to talk, I get really nervous and get hot. I used to have a friend back in 5th grade but then he moved away so now I don't know what to do.:frown2:


Have you tried making some friends online through video games?
I was a loner through out high school. At lunch, I would just read books because it would pass the time for me until the next class. Once I got my PS4 nearly 2 years ago, I have met people that share the same interest in Video games, History and World War 2. You may not make any friends at first but there are a lot of people that play video games. If you have a Playstation 4, you can find communities with other people that play your favorite video games.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm also a junior and have no friends... It's kind of inevitable for me because I moved states in the end of my sophomore year and I switched to online schooling. But in my experience, joining a sports team or a club is a great way to make friends! It tends to be easier to start a conversation and people consider you as a potential friend.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> This, it is the secret to surviving school.


No, not really.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

iCod said:


> No, not really.


It is the secret to survive being lonely. Won't help with bullying or other hs problems tho.


----------

